# Vortech mp10



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello 
I have a 90 gallon tank mostly softies in it and I'm thinkink of getting a vortech mp10 for now and run it with two koralias 3 and maybe in couple of weeks buy another mpm10 and lose one koralia. Do you guys think that would be enough flow in my tank? I know that mp40 would be better choice but they are $200 more so for 1 mp40 I can almost get 2 mp10.
Or maybe different controlable powerheads, I will probably get the apex controler so maybe something that I can control with the apex 
Would love to hear what do you guys think
thank you 
violet


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

you should be good with the 2 mp10s and a koralia or 2, what are you planning on keeping in the tank?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

It is soft coral dominated and couple of lps.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

should be good then. if you have the koralias around then you can just play around with the flow and decide if you wan to get more after you put the mp10s in...


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I'll go with mp40, if you want a clear tank view. Mp10 is just good for nano or small tank. Whatever you put 2 mp10. The flow can't reach from end to end (4' tank). The current will separate two parts, left and right.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

i just got a MP10 for my 34G solana..

On full blast it really moves my corals...... Although im not sure if that would be enough for a 90G if its your only powerhead

I would suggest getting a 20 or 40... or possibily two

I ordered mine online (ebay) and got it for pretty cheap, 228 US$ with shipping (cheaper in CND)


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Kweli said:


> i just got a MP10 for my 34G solana..
> 
> On full blast it really moves my corals...... Although im not sure if that would be enough for a 90G if its your only powerhead
> 
> ...


Which model did you get? the MP10, MP10ES, MP10W ES?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

*MP10ES*

Its the new generation.. but I didnt get wireless... Even my future upgrade plans are to get a 40breeder... which is still good enough for the MP10. I can get you the name of the guy i bought it off of. He seems to have alot of them, and accepts offers. Original price was 220 + 18 shipping, i offered 210 + 18 shipping and he accepted. You might even be able to get less


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for all the help. So it looks like I should go with the mp40 after all.
So I think that I will go with one Mp40.

Kweli Does he sells the mp40? I think that I will go with one Mp40
Do you still have the warranty? If so can you please send me the info for this guy.
thx violet


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Due to the occasional impeller/mount problems with the vortechs, you are probably better off getting it locally so that you will have no warranty/replacement part issues.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

His account name is:dealsrus123456

Here is an actual link to his mp40 sale:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Ecotech-Marine-V...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa9b070a5

There is a "make an offer" option that i used to get -10 dollars off.. you might be able to squeeze more considering the costs of the mp40. Also, he can send it as a cheaper-gift so you dont get hit with duty/taxes


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I just put in a mp40 in a 65g tank,

It moves enough water for that tank.
To be honest with you, Im considering getting another one for my 90g,
Its only a 3 footer also.

So id say not waste your money on the mp10.

Get the mp40 and a few korolinas


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi violet just FYI I actually put an offer in last night with the same guy that kweli is talking about. He came back with a price of 385.00. I replied back to see if I can get him down a little more. 

I was a little worried about getting hit at customs thanks for the info kweli. I will let u guys know the out come.

A little worried about what Chris has said hadn't thought of that


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

As mentioned before, I highly recommend you buying locally as one of my vortech's (bought new) had the wet side wore off and the wetside litterally flew off into my tank with the dryside still running. The guy who I got it from was blakes living reef and I received my replacement in 2 days. Imagine if your pump died, you would be lacking a lot of flow for atleast 1.5 weeks through the shipping process and customs duties etc...time is a factor as well =)


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

their price is controlled very well,

Its normally 5-20$ difference from retail to retail..
Get it form your favourite store.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

If $20 different only. I'm highly recommend buy from LFS get a warranty.
I've same issue like Flazky in warranty period too. But it's still worth. So I bought one more MP40 after the first one.
The seller below is very helpful
http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=40


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

GTA costs your looking at 270-290 CND after taxes

I paid 223.90 CND through ebay


I cannot speak on potential issues that occur


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Kweli said:


> GTA costs your looking at 270-290 CND after taxes
> 
> I paid 223.90 CND through ebay
> 
> I cannot speak on potential issues that occur


He going to MP40 now.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

nevermind about the ebay dealer price.


----------

